# Vaporizer Pump for TPR Eurofogger 10



## GraveYardCreeps (Oct 15, 2007)

I had this great fog machine for 4 years, 10,000 CFM, 1200 Watt worked great. I made the mistake of cleaning ito today and may have made one too many bursts, because the pump t'ain't pumping. Where can I get a replacement? Which has to be cheaper than a new machine.
This is the info on the pump:
AC 120V60 HZ
SP-12A (M12062)
62013679
Antari Lighting Effects Ltd.
-----
Please hurry with help..... or 300-400 little children will fall dead in the street from disappointment.


----------

